# How long does BMW Financial take to deliver the title after payoff?



## 240Bhp (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey all,

I tried searching the forums for a similar situation with no results; I suppose Ask-A-Dealer would be the most correct forum to ask this.

Through a private party sale, I managed to sell my 09 BMW 328i and the buyer is patiently waiting for me to get the title so we can sign it over to him. (He left a $1k non-refundable cash deposit with me to lock this in). 

Yesterday, May 2nd, I made out a cashier's check to FSRI and over-nighted it to their address in Westerville, OH. Through a USPS notification, they had received it earlier today May 3rd, at noon.

How long does it normally take (from anyone's personal experiences or from a dealer's experience) to get the title from them (FSRI, Inc.) in the mail? I did choose the $15 option to have the title over-nighted to me. 

Any shared time frame, thoughts, or ETA date is appreciated! I hope to get this title in by next week.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

15 days


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

Mikla said:


> 15 days


Got mine in 4 days.


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess I didn't read all the details. The timing depends on how you pay. Regular check is 15 days but I would assume within a week with certified funds and the overnight fee.


----------



## 240Bhp (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for your replies! 

I'm hoping it's 4 days. Mikla, the pay-off documents did say 15 days if sent by personal check. I hope they don't prolong anything.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

240Bhp said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I tried searching the forums for a similar situation with no results; I suppose Ask-A-Dealer would be the most correct forum to ask this.
> 
> ...


Next time... use FedEx and send it to the Hilliard address.. (trust me, it's faster)


----------



## 240Bhp (Feb 20, 2006)

kyfdx said:


> Next time... use FedEx and send it to the Hilliard address.. (trust me, it's faster)


Where would you find the information for that specific address?

On the payoff documents, it only gave that Westerville address for overnights and Columbus for standard mail.

I have a business account with FedEx and checked their First Overnight and it guarantees delivery two hours earlier than USPS Express for $50 more.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

240Bhp said:


> Where would you find the information for that specific address?
> 
> On the payoff documents, it only gave that Westerville address for overnights and Columbus for standard mail.
> 
> I have a business account with FedEx and checked their First Overnight and it guarantees delivery two hours earlier than USPS Express for $50 more.


They are at 5550 Britton Pkwy, Hilliard, OH 43026. But you'd have to figure what department to address it to so that it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> They are at 5550 Britton Pkwy, Hilliard, OH 43026. But you'd have to figure what department to address it to so that it doesn't get lost in the shuffle.


+1

I wouldn't bother with First Overnight... as BMWFS picks up all of their FedEx at the station in the AM, before the couriers depart with deliveries.

If you write, "Payoff" in marker on the outside of the envelope, they'll figure it out!


----------



## 240Bhp (Feb 20, 2006)

kyfdx said:


> +1
> 
> I wouldn't bother with First Overnight... as BMWFS picks up all of their FedEx at the station in the AM, before the couriers depart with deliveries.
> 
> If you write, "Payoff" in marker on the outside of the envelope, they'll figure it out!


Thanks so much for the advise! Definitely keeping all of this in mind when I payoff my next BMW.

As for this current payoff, I just received the title from FedEx about 5 minutes ago.

FYI for anyone who may be searching for this in the future:

So, from sending (via USPS Express) a cashier's check with the overnight option chosen (to have FSRI overnight it back to you) on May 2nd (to the Westerville, OH address), I received the title today, May 9th, which is 5 business days.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Good deal!


----------



## unrealii (Mar 27, 2011)

In the past with dealing with BMW Financial for a payoff, my checks (my certified check + my lender bank check) arrived on Thursday from fedex overnight. They did not confirm until mid may monday that the car was paid off. Then they held it for 15 days because they didn't feel that my lender's check (Bank of America) was certified funds. They mailed the title overnight after day 15, and I received it the following day.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I think it will vary by state. I know some states the paid off info has to go to the sec state/dmv for a clean title to be sent to the owner. N4S


----------



## sudhirbmw (6 mo ago)

Could you please let me know the process with the DMV, once I receive the title from BMWFS after payoff? I also requested and received a POA to continue using the license plates. Thank you!


----------



## halo.amigo19 (2 mo ago)

///M Rakete said:


> Got mine in 4 days.


 Still dint get mine. waiting from over a month


----------



## halo.amigo19 (2 mo ago)

halo.amigo19 said:


> Still dint get mine. waiting from over a month


very upsetting services.


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

I got mine within a couple of weeks, opted for Fed Ex return. No issue on them cashing the check or any aspect of the process. I would suggest a phone call. BTW I used a certified check, if you just sent a regular check it adds to the process I would suspect 10 business days at least. The instructions are pretty clear on the extra time. i also sent the check by Fed Ex. This was too big a purchase to not have excellent records of the process


----------

